# Another bag.....owls and polka dots...for knitting items ....



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope this isn't annoying for you. There is another bag made. Something different.
This bag could be the bag to store some knitting stuff. 
Easy to take socks and sockyarn with you.
Could be a toiletry bag too.
It was fun to make this owl bag with the polka dots fabrics. 
Please, have a look!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I love to see your bags. You do such nice work and combinations of colors. This one is right up my ally. I love owls and the shape of this one is great. Never boring to see new pieces. I really like the colors and the polka dot accent.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Your bags are gorgeous. Works of art. Hope you sell fast. Thx for showing. Jan


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

That is so cute,wow you are talented,your bags are always lovely to look at.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, I love it. The colours and patterns are really gorgeous and your work looks so perfect.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice and when I see the first picture, I thought of having a skein of yarn in it with a grommet hole in the top to pull a strand of yarn up through to work a project. 
One can never have too many bags.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Your bags are always so perfectly done. Wish I had HALF your talent.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love to see your bags. They're always colorful and pretty. I really like the design of this one and the fabric!


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Your bag is beautiful. I love it.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, I LOVE this one!! The owls attracted me to it, I love owls, but I love the style of this bag as well!! Beautifully made!!!


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Hootiful.Lovely colours.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, I am so envious of your stunning talent and I would never get tired of seeing your creations. :thumbup:


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Keep showing your lovely work. I absolutely love your bags!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

My friend Maryann would love that, she's mad for anything owly.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I never tire of looking at your bags. I only wish that we lived next door to each other so you could show me how to make them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Never annoying!
I love seeing your creations and this one is very sweet.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love seeing your bags and this one is adorable. Beautiful work.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

That's just so darling and the fabrics coordinate very well! I'd use it as a purse.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's another lovely bag and I _know_ whoever buys it will be delighted with the attention to detail and great workmanship. Even the packaging was beautiful.

If you remember I bought your brilliant Halloween bag for my daughter. I had to persuade her just recently to put it away for the rest of the winter before it got damaged with the bad weather we've been having. It'll be back out in the spring. 

For anybody curious it's here and my delighted daughter hugging it is on the second page.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361500-1.html


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice -- :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I love this bag and love all your work. Love the colors you used and would make a lovely knitting bag.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

That's so neat. I don't do a lot of sewing any more but I'd sure love to have something like that. What wonderful work you do.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very cute and nicely down!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, so professional!! I love the freshness of the colours - you are so skilled!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Your attention to detail is great. I love the way you quilted the dots on the ends of the bag. You even added cute ribbon and a bead on the zipper pull. This is really well done!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

amortje said:


> I hope this isn't annoying for you. There is another bag made. Something different.
> This bag could be the bag to store some knitting stuff.
> Easy to take socks and sockyarn with you.
> Could be a toiletry bag too.
> ...


Very pretty . Do you use ordinary machine or heavy industrial , what you use for lining simple interfacing or any industrial filling . You made many nice bags well done , you use patterns or just imagination .


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Another beautiful bag. Never annoyed with your posts. Obviously you are very talented with a great eye for color.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

As always your bags are gorgeous. The coordinating fabrics and stitching is perfect. Never tire of them


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Never annoying!
> I love seeing your creations and this one is very sweet.


Beautiful attention to detail.

Wouldn't that be cute for the expected wee one? You can never have to many owls.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

The bag is very nice and I love the colors.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Very well done! Love it!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Just love this bag. You have a fine eye for color and pattern combination. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Or should I have said zeer mooie zak. (My Dutch is not so good so I wasn't sure if it should be zeer or heel)


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is such a cute purse. Love the fabrics.


----------



## hryust (Sep 16, 2012)

What is the name of the pattern that you used? It is beautiful


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in awe of your abilities! This bag, as all of your projects is fabulous!!!


----------



## MiaAndme (May 11, 2012)

What a gorgeous bag. You have a way of combining patterns that's is wonderful. Just beautiful!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Your fabric is so bright and fun. Your work is excellent!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

So nice, great job


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Love your bag! The fabric is so fun and bright! Very professionally made! Thanks for sharing your talents!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow love the bag wish i could make one like that brilliant


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the colors-owls must be 'in' this year.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Great job and so cute


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg! I love it!!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> That's another lovely bag and I _know_ whoever buys it will be delighted with the attention to detail and great workmanship. Even the packaging was beautiful.
> 
> If you remember I bought your brilliant Halloween bag for my daughter. I had to persuade her just recently to put it away for the rest of the winter before it got damaged with the bad weather we've been having. It'll be back out in the spring.
> 
> ...


Thank you Trisha, I enjoyed that picture of your daughter.
Thank you for the lovely comments!
Marly


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the nice and lovely comments on my bag(s).
It's a pleasure to share my work with you.
Thank you.
I was asked for a pattern, but actually I don't use patterns. I make the bags following the inspiration of that moment.I enjoy sewing and making fabric items.
I just use a regular sewing machine. I have a Pfaff. I have always used a Pfaff and that's pretty for me to work with.

You asked me what interfacing I use. I use thermolan and another product offered by my local quilt shop.
Sometimes more layers are needed to obtain the best result.

Thank you again for your lovely replies. 

Enjoy your day!
Marly


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

rujam said:


> My friend Maryann would love that, she's mad for anything owly.


Well I am a Maryann and I too love this bag, I sew but I dont think I could ever do such erfect: sewing, this bag is gorgeous, well done to you.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Or should I have said zeer mooie zak. (My Dutch is not so good so I wasn't sure if it should be zeer or heel)


Your Dutch is good. You can say both: zeer mooi or heel mooi. Very well said. How pretty you still speak some Dutch.
Fijne dag!
Marly


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

hryust said:


> What is the name of the pattern that you used? It is beautiful


Thank you.
It's a duffel bag, but made without a particular pattern.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Very pretty . Do you use ordinary machine or heavy industrial , what you use for lining simple interfacing or any industrial filling . You made many nice bags well done , you use patterns or just imagination .


Thank you. I use a regular sewing machine. I use interfacing that I buy at my local quilt shop. I never use patterns. I follow the imagination and inspiration of that moment.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

amortje said:


> Thank you.
> It's a duffel bag, but made without a particular pattern.


You are one talented lady. I admire you


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

That is really cute. I see things not nearly as nice in stores for mega bucks. Love owls.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You do such beautiful work. I just love your bag -- it is lovely. I love your avatar bag too.

How are you doing friend? well I hope.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

amortje said:


> I hope this isn't annoying for you. There is another bag made. Something different.
> This bag could be the bag to store some knitting stuff.
> Easy to take socks and sockyarn with you.
> Could be a toiletry bag too.
> ...


This bag is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! I'm just learning how to sew! This is exactly the type of thing I would love to learn to make. Beautiful, beautiful job!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You do such beautiful work. I just love your bag -- it is lovely. I love your avatar bag too.
> 
> How are you doing friend? well I hope.


I'm doing well. Thank you.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

I love your bag and I think it's your clever use of fabrics that gives it spunk. Your choice of lining is great as it isn't a 'dark hole' inside where its difficult to find things. It's a winner, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

What an adorable bag. I love the owl fabric. You did a fine job making this. Thank you for showing it to us.

Never consider yourself annoying. Anybody who is annoyed can just skip your postings. For the majority of us, we love to see such nice work and appreciate your taking the time to post the pictures.



amortje said:


> I hope this isn't annoying for you. There is another bag made. Something different.
> This bag could be the bag to store some knitting stuff.
> Easy to take socks and sockyarn with you.
> Could be a toiletry bag too.
> ...


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Beautifully made, and a wonderful theme. I think a young girl would enjoy it as a handbag also.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

well made


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Your bag is just beautiful, and no nicely made.

I collect Laurel Burch bags, and I'd say that your bags are right up there with her's, and in fact, I like the colors in yours even more. Most of the Laurel Burch bags are manufactured in India now.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Marly, what an awesome bag ! You are amazingly talented ! 
Can't wait for my bags to come ! Just let me know ! 
((((((Hugzzzzz)))))))


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> Marly, what an awesome bag ! You are amazingly talented !
> Can't wait for my bags to come ! Just let me know !
> ((((((Hugzzzzz)))))))


Thank you Adrienne,
Tomorrow I hope to finish the "Hunter" Bag. I let you know when the doggies will start their journey to you.

:thumbup: Hugzzz too!
Marly


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

randiejg said:


> Your bag is just beautiful, and no nicely made.
> 
> I collect Laurel Burch bags, and I'd say that your bags are right up there with her's, and in fact, I like the colors in yours even more. Most of the Laurel Burch bags are manufactured in India now.


Thank you. I love the Laurel Burch bags too.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

amortje said:


> Thank you Adrienne,
> Tomorrow I hope to finish the "Hunter" Bag. I let you know when the doggies will start their journey to you.
> 
> :thumbup: Hugzzz too!
> Marly


Thanks Marly ! That is such great news ! ❤❤❤


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

amortje said:


> I hope this isn't annoying for you. There is another bag made. Something different.
> This bag could be the bag to store some knitting stuff.
> Easy to take socks and sockyarn with you.
> Could be a toiletry bag too.
> ...


Always love seeing your work! This Bag is Brilliant love the "Owls" pattern colour's! Your work is lovely xox ❤💙💛


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like this bag - the shape and the choice of fabrics are great.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is great! I don't think when it comes to creative pieces made by hand you could every annoy any of us. 

Blessing! Daphne


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

amortje said:


> I hope this isn't annoying for you. There is another bag made. Something different.
> This bag could be the bag to store some knitting stuff.
> Easy to take socks and sockyarn with you.
> Could be a toiletry bag too.
> ...


That is beautiful work. Love the color combinations and the cute owls!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your bags are always beautiful! You are so creative and have a wonderful color sense.

I love this one as well!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

That is superb! So beautifully made, goodness, you are an excellent sewer. Do you sell these? You could make a fortune if you did. Just beautiful!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

So darn cute.

SEA


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic! Love the owls and accent fabrics! Lovely work!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is so very cute.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Your bags are beautiful and well made, always nice to see!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful! I love to see the bags you make. :thumbup:


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

The design of your bag is great. I wish I could work with the corded binding on the edges as well as you do. Nice work and fun colors.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Your bag is terrific! I am learning to love owls, and I've been a fan of polkadots for a long time. I also like that it's not a standard shape.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

very cute


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful!!!clever...joyful to see


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it! So pretty and extremely neat work


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you again for all the nice comments.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

amortje said:


> I hope this isn't annoying for you. There is another bag made. Something different.
> This bag could be the bag to store some knitting stuff.
> Easy to take socks and sockyarn with you.
> Could be a toiletry bag too.
> ...


Umm ... Why might you imagine that anyone would be annoyed by your posting of such beautiful things???

I love it! It's exquisite!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

I love to see your bags. This is just beautifully made. Your fabric is great. Nice attention to detail. You create Art with sewing. Post your bags anytime.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh. You are so talented. I love your bag. I wish I could make those. I carry my sock knitting in a walmart bag in my purse.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I love your bags. Keep showing them. One day I may be able to make one with all the inspiration I get from looking at yours. I definitely need a bag for my socks and yarn.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Just came across your bags! What a work of art!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Hoots said:


> Hootiful.Lovely colours.


Love your bags! Polka dots are the best 😃

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

